#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Pipe Class Component Software (PCC)

## unlock

Pipe lines in refineries and chemical plants consist of many types of components and sizes. During the design phase of a plant these components are selected mainly based on the design conditions of the process contained in the piping systems. The components are grouped in so-called pipe classes. The class defines the components to be used for certain process conditions.
An average petrochemical plant can use between 50 to 500 different pipe classes. If a pipe class consists of for example 250 components, the pipe specification containing all pipe classes defines over 10,000 components. It is a tedious task to define the pipe classes during the design phase of a project, to handle them during construction and maintain the warehouse with spare components during operation of the plant without proper software tools.
PCC is a pipe class component selection and calculation application. The selection of components is made efficient by providing drag and drop facilities, cut, copy and paste, and multi selection like in a spreadsheet application. Full pipe classes can be copied for example to evaluate alternatives.

PCC is a bulk calculation program. All the strength calculations are done on the fly, everything can be exported to spreadsheet format, pipe classes can be exported and imported in XML format. The XML format can be used to import data in to other applications like ERP systems.
PCC can also select pipe schedules by using the designer wizard. Only a limited amount of basic information is required and PCC will select the minimum required schedules based on the design conditions.
PCC can calculated according three codes ASME B31.3, EN13480 and RToD. The code can be changed by changing only the code selection. PCC will determine by itself whether the selected materials can be used for the selected code.
Conclusion: PCC is tuned for efficiency. The use of spreadsheet calculations and endless manual iterations to find the best solutions is not necessary anymore. Now the engineer can very quickly determine whether for example two pipe classes can be combined or not, or whether the elbow and tees are critical for stress calculations later in the design process. Review the fact sheet for more details: A4, letter (.pdf)
Red-Bag is developing software which must be the best solution for a specific task. PCC is a good example where selection, calculation, evaluation, reporting and exporting is merged in a tool that serves its purpose. The best proof is that our clients buy our software, not because we are the cheapest, but because they want our software.
PCC calculates components and complete pipe classes with the click of one button. The PCC calculations can be selected by the engineer from ASME B31.3 (USA), EN13480 (Europe), and RToD (Netherlands).
Below listed are some of the major advantages when using PCC for the design and maintenance of
pipe classes. The advantages can be summarized as: cost savings.
Setting of default material and dimension standard, reducing time for input per individual
component, no evaluation required of newly issued codes and thus saving time
Data and edit fields from the standard database, data for the input fields and drop down fields
comes from the database, no referring to paper documents is required also preventing input
mistakes
Quickly determine the minimum required schedules for the selected default materials and pressure
temperature combinations with the pipe schedule wizard providing an immediate first guess
The PCC application has the calculation codes ASME, EN and RToD, and can therefor be used for
our international customers.
The whole pipe class can be calculated with the click of one button. The percentages of strength
used is shown on the summary sheets. Optimization of the strength used can be done to review
these percentages.
All detail calculations are generated 'on the fly' and can be browsed per component, per pressure
temperature combination and per size in one window. This allows efficient comparison of
calculations without the necessity to print or store individual calculations.
All input data is stored in the project database. The data of a pipe class or project can be copied
and paste again in a new database or in the same project. This allows reviewing alternatives and
editing of the pipe class without losing the original data. With this option it is possible to determine
whether for example two existing pipe classes could be combined. This reduces material handling
and material cost.
Quick response to changes in pressures and temperatures of the process is possible during the
design and engineering since all data is at hand in the database and minimal editing is necessary to
review the required changes.
The PCC application has the three calculation codes which can be used to compare the codes
and optimize the pipe classes per code.


All windows can be exported to spreadsheet format (M---cel) for further editing or printing
providing flexible and efficient reporting. There is also an option for bulk export of a pipe class
which exports all data and calculations in one go to spreadsheet format. This can be used for
authority approval purposes.
PCC can export the pipe class data in XML format to interface with other PCC users. The data
can be used with other XML compatible applications such as 3D design systems. The XML files can
be opened with a regular text editor and can be send as an attachment via e-mail.
Commodity codes can be used to provide the interface with the company material management
system or ERP system.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


plz share this software if any one have it seems to be very usefullSee More: Pipe Class Component Software (PCC)

----------


## alzuhd

dear Unlock

yes but how do we download the software

----------


## LOST

Thanks

----------


## unlock

alzhud

i have no idea how to download this software i hope someone have em and share here

----------


## mo736

I need it too
mo736.amir@gmail.com

----------


## Jusea

I need too
tanata2003@yahoo.com

----------


## Noppakhun

How to get it, please advise.

Best Regards,

----------


## Inspector.Soldadura

Hi, please post a direct download link! Thanks!

----------


## agung yudho wibowo

very good sotware, hopefully someone will share it

----------


## masoud123

*Please share Pipe Class Component (PCC) Software v4.0 genuine.
It is very good for PMS generation.*

----------


## sokmani

How to get it, please share with us .

Best Regards,

----------


## otschiavinato

Dear friends,

I found this link. When installing appears as DEMO, however I think it is full.

link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khalid655

please reupload link is not working

See More: Pipe Class Component Software (PCC)

----------


## technicaldreamer

Please share!

----------


## boltezman

Please Share......

----------


## danielo

please share.

----------


## soloweber

please reupload link not working

----------


## soloweber

Please re-upload

----------


## dejo111

Please re-upload

----------

